# Ring Challenge - Details for Rheingold & Walkure



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Now that most who expressed an interest in participating have had the chance to do so and comment, it is about time to post the details of the first 2 parts, _*which I will do later today*_. This post is then a 'heads up' to not look at any further posts if you want a chance to listen without knowing about the performance


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

*Rheingold:*
Michael Volle (baritone) - Wotan; 
Christian van Horn (bass-baritone) - Donner; 
Benjamin Bruns (tenor) - Froh; 
Burkhard Ulrich (tenor) - Loge; 
Elisabeth Kulman (mezzo) - Fricka; 
Annette Dasch (soprano) - Freia; 
Janina Baechle (mezzo) - Erda; 
Tomasz Konieczny (bass-baritone) - Alberich; 
Herwig Pecoraro (tenor) - Mime; 
Peter Rose (bass) - Fasolt; 
Eric Halfvarson (bass) - Fafner; 
Mirella Hagen (soprano) - Woglinde; 
Stefanie Irányi (mezzo) - Wellgunde; 
Eva Vogel (mezzo) - Flosshilde

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra/Sir Simon Rattle
rec. live, 24-25 April 2015, Herkulessaal, Munich


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

*Walkure*:

Stig Fogh Andersen (tenor) - Siegmund; 
Yvonne Howard (soprano) - Sieglinde; (last minute substitute)
Clive Bayley (bass) - Hunding; 
Egils Silins (bass) - Wotan; 
Susan Bullock (soprano) - Brünnhilde
Susan Bickley (mezzo) - Fricka 
Miranda Keys (soprano) - Gerhilde; 
Elaine McKrill (alto) - Ortlinde
Sarah Castle (mezzo) - Waltraute; 
Linda Finnie (mezzo) - Schwertleite; 
Katherine Broderick (soprano) - Helmwige; 
Alison Kettlewell (speaker) - Siegrune; 
Ceri Williams (mezzo) - Grimgerde; 
Leah Marian Jones (mezzo) - Roßweiße

The Hallé Orchestra/Sir Mark Elder
rec. live, Bridgewater Hall, Manchester, 15 (act 1) and 16 (acts 2&3) July 2011 and in rehearsal.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

From the Rheingold rehearsals...


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Becca said:


> *Walkure*:
> The Hallé Orchestra/Sir Mark Elder
> rec. live, Bridgewater Hall, Manchester, 15 (act 1) and 16 (acts 2&3) July 2011 and in rehearsal.


In advance of Elder coming to San Francisco to conduct the McVicar Meistersinger, everything I heard about him was what slow tempos he picked. With this being a contemporary recording, I can understand that take.


----------

